# Feeding flash pleco



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all.
I've got a fairly well established tank (125ltr fluval) and have a variety of community fish.
I've recently got a flash pleco. The only advice I was given was to 'give it a mussel every fortnight'. I have had a pleco many, many years ago but don't remember having to feed it meat, though maybe I should have, though it lived for years!
Does anyone else have a flash pleco? 
Does anyone have any suggestions what to feed it?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Flash Plecos are an unusual species to come across! I think the advice you were given is, however, a little...wrong!

Flash Plecos (if that is actually what it is) are actually a wood eating species (as are many of their family), meaning they need to have a source of wood fibre in the tank to really thrive. A good piece of bogwood should be enough for them (they dont eat much). They will also eat any sort of veggies put into the tank (peas and cucumber will be relished). They will eat meat, but shouldnt be given it very often at all.

Hope this helps
Fishy


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi
Thanks for the reply. 
I do have some bogwood in the tank which is where it spends most of it's time so I guess it approves of that! I will put some veggies in, I have read that they like cucumber so I'll see what it thinks of it, should I weight it down as the fish spends most of it's time at the bottom half of the tank? What about algae wafers, I've read on sites that they like them? 
It's a shame I got dodgy advice as I bought it from a well established aquarium shop where I would've hoped they knew what they were talking about.
Oh well. I've attached a pic of it, it was labelled a flash pleco


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi, late replie but as you had non to your question, well even you may of sorted this by now but here goes, i fed mine cucumber and melon, i just cut slice about 1/2 inch thick ( 12mm ) and stuck a sppon through it to sink it, or you can get weights, either or will do. same with melon a nice chunk and sink it. 
Thats a Flash alright, cracking plec`s.
I dont have mine now as sadly died for a unkown reason, still have my sail fin and also another and for the life of me i forgot what it is lol, i rarley see it.


----------



## agrumpycow (Dec 14, 2010)

Hiya
The pleco is doing really well and does seem to like cucumber, as does the other fish! I push a stone into it to help it sink and they all seem to love it. I also bought some pleco tablets which he really goes for, even gets quite defensive over it, chasing the other fish away! Quite a character to the tank


----------



## W+T (Sep 21, 2009)

Good to hear he is doing good and yes they can get a bit of a character cant they, my sail fin is a lazy begger, i have loads of tall grass, forgot what it is called now, he seems to love to lye half way up the tank in it, at times like he is floating, he is about 8inch long aswell. 

mmmm i am tempted to get a couple more Flash now after seeing yours, trouble is am going to be upgrading soon and not sure what to keep in it. hard work fish keeping isnt it


----------

